# testicles go up and down, so...



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I know of a dog out of two German imports who had four litters (2 bitches) with ten males. The dog was monorchid, but he was out of all dogs with two testicles descended, otherwise they would not be given the proper papers to breed with in Germany. The ten males all had two testicles descended, no problem. 

Now I have a dog that has given me 3 litters at this point with two separate bitches, but the bitches are full sisters. 12 males, six in this litter, six in the other two combined. No problem with testicles on the other two litters, and the dog does have them both descended. But of the current six, one has one and one has none. There is still time and they may come down. 

But, heres the thing, they go up and down with the weather to keep sperm the proper temperature. In pups they go up and down, but if they are up when the ring closes, they will get stuck up there. And I wonder if incidents of monorchid and cryptorchid pups is higher if the pups are raised where it is crappy cold? Particularly, if the genetics don't seem to play it out as likely to be genetic, could the fact that the puppies are spending days running and playing in snow? They have a doggy door to the inside, but they LIKE to be outside in the wood chips and snow.


----------

